# Statesboro?



## farm7729 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking for some land to hunt near the Statesboro reigion. Anyone got any ideas or land their willing to share? Anything will help, thanks.


----------



## treetiger44 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am looking for members for a lease we have in Southern Burke county, about a 1 hour drive from Statesboro.  Several members are in Statesboro, so we often carpool.  Membership is $800.  Let me know if you are interested.  Sean 912-312-0117.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 2, 2008)

appreciate the offer but as I am on a college students budget i dont think i could handle the 800 dollars or the gas to go that far. thanks though


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 4, 2008)

Bump for a outstanding young man. Landowners, I bet he would be glad to do some chores in exchange for the opportunity to hunt. Very respectful, and a good boy.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 6, 2008)

Im trying to find some private land and practice quality management. I just dont think I could accomplish this on the local WMA. I would be willing to work for permission to hunt. Thanks for the good word chris.


----------



## FordHunter (Oct 7, 2008)

If you dont have any luck by gun season pm me, im  in a club that has 10,000 acres 15 minutes from statesboro, it is a dog hunting club but i am a still hunter there and am allowed to hunt every day from a stand anywhere on the property except on wens and sat. and on those days they do have designated still hunting areas.  They do not quality manage their herd but i  saw a few very fine bucks from a stand last year and killed a few, you just need to know where to go like on any property.


----------



## FordHunter (Oct 7, 2008)

also if you do happen to find a few hundred acres to lease near statesboro and need someone to go in with you i might be interested.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 13, 2008)

Allright sounds good. It seems like there are a few people in the area looking for land as i have had some come to me and said to let them know if I found anything. Landowners please help us out, we just want to continue our passion for the outdoors. I know in todays world its hard to trust somebody but im not one to up and take a landowner to court because i fell out of a tree. There is no liability here and I would be willing to earn my permission to hunt through work or anything reasonable you need done. I have been hunting for the past 5 years and have learned quality game management. There really is no loss. Please PM me if you are feeling generous. Thanks.


----------



## farm7729 (Oct 16, 2008)

bump


----------



## pbyles (Oct 21, 2008)

pm me ur name/number....may can help u.....


----------



## pkp844 (Oct 21, 2008)

*land for lease*

i found some land for lease in emanuel county, the only problem is that it is on the far side of the county. it is about an hour from my house in statesboro, which is no better for me than driving back home to glennville. but it may work for some of you, if so message me.


----------



## FordHunter (Oct 22, 2008)

also one good thing about statesboro is that it is only 45 minutes away from a few wma's and a new one opened about 15 minutes from the boro on the river.


----------



## bigdawg1969 (Oct 28, 2008)

my grandfather passed away in dec. and I have hunted his farm for 18 years.  when he passed my aunt told me that deer hunting would no longer be allowed.  so i have been hunting in a pecan orchard with only 3 deer seen since bow season.  anyone got any where i might could still hunt?


----------

